# say it isnt so?? Jody, Andy?? did you guys get snow???



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

am i crazy or did i hear that they got snow in LA??? 


jody? you need to borrow my tractor to snow throw your driveway???


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

:furious: Probably still snowed in:lmao:


----------



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

*Snow yet?*

Howdy John ( SJ) Jody Andy. Well John I just want to let you know 6""
8" here in OR. Just think if you had told Jeannie soon enough I might have gotten that "CHROME DOZER BLADE ":furious: :furious:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I didn't get none it stayed more south but New Orleans did.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Glad to hear that it missed you Jody


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ernieg _
> *Glad to hear that it missed you Jody *


im not.. i wanted to see a pic of jody.. up to his knees in snow.. snow drifts feet over his dogs head would have made me happy..



:furious:


----------



## LPBOLENS (Dec 20, 2004)

Based on today's weather reports, the folks in LA are probably going to need PTO-driven mud and water pumping equipment, not snowblowers!!mg:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *im not.. i wanted to see a pic of jody.. up to his knees in snow.. snow drifts feet over his dogs head would have made me happy..
> 
> 
> ...


Believe me it would have made me very happy to get a foot of snow. The most we ever got i think was about 3 inch's so a foot would have been GREAT


----------

